# Cat won’t come inside



## Teri Hall (Sep 23, 2019)

for the last two months my male 5 year old will not come inside willingly, and when he is inside he cries to go out. 
We have recently decorated, and I am 15 weeks pregnant, I’m assuming it’s these two factors that have unsettled him, and I am unsure how to help him adapt to the pregnancy and get used to the house (new paint and flooring) 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the weathers turning horrible and I don’t want him out over winter.


----------



## Kitty’s (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi, what about trying one of those plug in calming things.......if you can put it in the hall that leads to door with cat flap......or nearest to the cat flap you can get it. They also do a spray one so you can spray near the entrance. I know from my two cats you cannot force them to do something.......typical cats! But also, try not to get stressed by it as they can quickly pick it up from yourself. Perhaps try and leave door open, as long as not raining etc. Do he come in for his food normally or a a favourite treat or buy a toy...... Try and be patient with him.......


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Teri Hall said:


> for the last two months my male 5 year old will not come inside willingly, and when he is inside he cries to go out.
> We have recently decorated, and I am 15 weeks pregnant, I'm assuming it's these two factors that have unsettled him, and I am unsure how to help him adapt to the pregnancy and get used to the house (new paint and flooring)
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated as the weathers turning horrible and I don't want him out over winter.


Hello @Teri Hall and welcome 

Your cat evidently feels anxious about the changes in his life, one being the changes in his environment (new flooring and paint) and the other being that you are pregnant and your scent has altered (due to the changes in your hormones).

IME it is probably the changes in you yourself, that have unnerved him a bit, more than the new flooring or paint. Is there another human in the house your cat can go to for reassurance at present? Someone in the house who likes the cat and is willing temporarily to take on some of your usual role with the cat? This will be useful to start now before your baby is born, so your cat becomes used to not being your first priority all the time after baby has arrived.

Take a clean cloth or tee shirt and stroke your cat's neck and cheeks (where he has scent glands) and then rub the cloth on your hands and arms. This will mix your cat's scent with your new hormonal scent and he may find this reassuring when he smells you. Also rub the cat scented cloth on the table legs, chair legs, doors etc at the height of the cat. Maybe wrap the cloth around a brush and rub the floor with it too. 

Air the rooms with open windows every day to get rid of the smell of the paint. If you have used oil based based paint (as opposed to water based paints) your cat may be finding the fumes of the paint are making him feel nauseous. If you have extractor fans in any of the painted rooms keep them running for an hour or so every day.

When you get towards the end of your pregnancy start putting some of the baby's creams, or lotions etc on your hands and arms so your cat becomes used to the scent of them.

Involve your cat as much as you can with the preparations for the baby's arrival e.g. let him inspect the new nursery and the new nursery furniture (but do not let sleep in there, as he may claim the room for himself. )

When the baby arrives involve your cat as much as you can with your baby's routine e.g. feeding time, bath time. Do not exclude him from things.

Good luck, I hope he soon feels better and starts wanting to be indoors again.


----------



## Teri Hall (Sep 23, 2019)

Kitty's said:


> Hi, what about trying one of those plug in calming things.......if you can put it in the hall that leads to door with cat flap......or nearest to the cat flap you can get it. They also do a spray one so you can spray near the entrance. I know from my two cats you cannot force them to do something.......typical cats! But also, try not to get stressed by it as they can quickly pick it up from yourself. Perhaps try and leave door open, as long as not raining etc. Do he come in for his food normally or a a favourite treat or buy a toy...... Try and be patient with him.......


He will come in for food, and we don't have a cat flap but will definitely try the plug ins x


----------



## Teri Hall (Sep 23, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hello @Teri Hall and welcome
> 
> Your cat evidently feels anxious about the changes in his life, one being the changes in his environment (new flooring and paint) and the other being that you are pregnant and your scent has altered (due to the changes in your hormones).
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll try getting his scent on me when we next manage to get him inside. He's able to wander around freely in the house and has inspected current tho ha we have got, he just doesn't want to stay in but I'll keep working with him. 
Thank you x


----------

